# Michelle Hunziker - Voglio stare sotto al letto (Ich will im Bett unten liegen - 1999) / nackt (5x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Okt. 2012)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Michelle Hunziker*



 

 





 

​


----------



## Q (31 Okt. 2012)

:drip: flotte Gifs von der schönen Michelle. Die haben wir ja schon lange "eingemeindet" Tobi  :thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (31 Okt. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> :drip: flotte Gifs von der schönen Michelle. Die haben wir ja schon lange "eingemeindet" Tobi  :thx:



Das meinst jetzt aber nicht ernst das du den Beitrag zu den Germanen verschoben hast, gell! 

Wäre ja so als würdest sagen der Tobi ist ein Germane! Bei so einem Satz werde ich zu Wildsau! 

PS: Hunziker ist schön in German und International aufgeteilt! 

Tobi


----------



## suade (31 Okt. 2012)

Michelle unser Supertalent ! :jumping::jumping:

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2012)

rattenscharf


----------



## aulo (1 Nov. 2012)

Danke  echt scharf


----------



## k20 (1 Nov. 2012)

Danke, echt schön


----------



## catweazle0303 (1 Nov. 2012)

Absolute Traumfrau!!!


----------



## mavale (3 Nov. 2012)

lecker !!!


----------



## janosch (3 Nov. 2012)

Die süsseste Schweizerin, die ich je gesehen habe!
Danke dafür!!:thumbup:


----------



## aaaaaabbbjo (3 Nov. 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## weka77 (3 Nov. 2012)

Danke ... echt schön


----------



## platsch55 (5 Nov. 2012)

Danke sehr :thumbup:


----------



## blueeyes1973 (5 Nov. 2012)

Leider lassen sich die Bilder nicht öffnen...


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (6 Nov. 2012)

blueeyes1973 schrieb:


> Leider lassen sich die nicht öffnen...



Habe es gerade überprüft, Bilder funktionieren! 

Tobi


----------



## reptil08 (1 Mai 2013)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Krone1 (1 Mai 2013)

Klasse Frau


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Michelle ist extrem heiß!


----------



## Weltenbummler (4 Mai 2013)

Sehr schön sind die Gifs.


----------



## Voyeurfriend (22 Aug. 2013)

Michelle, la Belle. Einfach toll!


----------



## shisaka (16 Sep. 2013)

Hammerfrau. Schade, dass sie nicht mehr solche Jugendsünden hatte. Vielen Dank!


----------



## topomu (17 Juli 2014)

vielen Dank
super schön


----------



## Matrix64 (6 Aug. 2014)

Leeeeecker!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hanss (6 Aug. 2014)

schon sehr geil die Gute


----------



## hasil (10 März 2015)

Heiße Frau!


----------

